# What camera should i get



## djmerkout (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey quick question I'm new to this and was just wondering what's a good camera to start out with around 6-8ish I'll be taking a lot of still shots outside in the club things like that thank you for your help in advance


----------



## Dao (Apr 27, 2012)

When you say 6-8ish, do you mean 6 to 8 hundred US dollars?   Are you planning to get a DSLR type camera or just a point and shoot?  Camera (plus lens) physical size matters?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 27, 2012)

Could be 6-8 o' clock who knows


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 27, 2012)

If you're looking to shoot between 6:00 and 8:00PM, I'd look at the 1DX. If you're looking to shoot between 6:00 and 8:00AM, I'd suggest the Leica S2.


----------



## thestereoeffect (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 27, 2012)

so are you shooting outside or inside the club?  What's the name of this club and most importantly, do they have good drink specials?


----------

